# Heya from Ottawa



## henkp (Apr 27, 2021)

Hi,

Been interested in metal working from an early age, only got into the hobby for real about a decade ago with the usual Busy Bee toy lathe and mill.  Served me well, made a few of the easier Elmer Verburg engines, etc. all running on air only.  But hit a bit of a snag, trying to make the more intricate engines with tolerances etc. Blame my skill level, but would also like to blame the machines  a good enough excuse!

Hence got a bit of an upgrade last year with a Harrison 11" L5 metric and a FIRST (Bridgeport knockoff) mill.  They were in a bit of a state and sure fun to move into the basement... And still in the process of fixing them up and getting them to work.

Glad to have finally stumbled on this site!

Cheers
Henk


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 27, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.  Got pictures of the basement move/Install?  I'm working in a basement shop as well.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Apr 27, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 27, 2021)

Welcome aboard Henk, lots of excellent knowledge, information, and highly skilled member on the list. Trust me when I say you won't be disappointed. Good luck with you builds and fix ups!


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 27, 2021)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!
Definitly impressed by moving a Bridgeport clone and Harrison into a basement!


----------



## combustable herbage (Apr 27, 2021)

Welcome Henk I am in Ottawa as well I haven't had my lathe long and I am still learning and equipping myself making lots of bad cuts and trying different things and for now I know  there is only one place to put the blame.  
And after bringing my little lathe downstairs I am with David in saying that's quite a feat bringing those two down.
Anyways good to have others on here that are in my area I'm always looking for places for aluminum and steel rod locally.
Bill


----------



## henkp (Apr 27, 2021)

Thanks for the warm welcomes.

I do have a few photos, but I was really concentrating more on not getting between any heavy chunk of metal and gravity. Gravity always win in these situations, wasn't really in the mood to mimic a squished bug, so there isn't too much too see.  I'll post them here once I get them of the phone.

Might have been a bad move on my part getting the heavy metal... Now there is only one thing left to blame for all the mishaps! Or maybe I can blame it on the so-so paint job?

Looking forward to learn more from all the experienced people here online.

Agreed Bill, hard to find good sources around here.  I'm really in Carp area, and all the metal suppliers are towards the east end.


----------



## Canadium (Apr 27, 2021)

Welcome from Hamilton ON!


----------



## boilerhouse (Apr 28, 2021)

Hope you are making an occasional pilgrimage to Cardon Tools in Perth, lots of older used tools and machine tools.   Right off Hwy 7 so easy to get to.


----------



## Hruul (Apr 28, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## henkp (Apr 28, 2021)

I've always meant to go to Cardon Tools, just never got around to it.  But have made a point of it, once this current situation is done to visit.

And here are the best photos of moving into the basement (courtesy of the wife).  The original staircase was well designed and reinforced already, but still added two 4x4 to work as a ramp and for extra strength.  Also used a cable winch as well as a backup ratchet strap, each with its own bolt-down into concrete. Funny part is the basement is a walkout, so I have nice big windows to look out off from the little workshop.  But I couldn't take the machines around the back, just way impractical, easiest / safest was going down the steps.

The scariest bit to move was the lathe.  Them being so top heavy and tippy.


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 28, 2021)

@Dabbler would approve of that approach I'm sure  Well Done!


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 28, 2021)

It is nice when there are no 'unplanned movements' and everybody is uninjured at the end.  Not dinging the machines is for the bonus round!  Well done!


----------



## combustable herbage (May 1, 2021)

I am going to try this place in Winchester its not far from me I am in Greely I just have to figure out what sizes I want to get.
Steel Products Winchester | Home | Quintan Products


henkp said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes.
> 
> I do have a few photos, but I was really concentrating more on not getting between any heavy chunk of metal and gravity. Gravity always win in these situations, wasn't really in the mood to mimic a squished bug, so there isn't too much too see.  I'll post them here once I get them of the phone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marc Moreau (May 7, 2021)

Bienvenue de Gatineau


----------

